# Tapatalk Plugin



## r4w (21. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre es möglich, dass Ihr (Buffed-Team / Webmaster) das Tapatalk Plugin für's Forum zu installieren.

Damit wäre es für viele iPhone / Android Smartphone User wesentlich einfacher das buffed-Forum zu besuchen, von unterwegs aus...

Einige Deutsche Foren haben dieses Plugin bereits 


LG r4w


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2010)

Gibt es auch ein Plugin, das verhindert das Threads im umpassenden Forum erstellt werden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. November 2010)

Unten links einfach mal "Lo-Fi" auswählen?


----------



## r4w (22. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Plugin, das verhindert das Threads im umpassenden Forum erstellt werden?



An Deiner Stelle wohl lieber ein Anti-Spam Plugin, was?




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Unten links einfach mal "Lo-Fi" auswählen?



LoFi Version ist noch lange nicht das selbe wie besagtes Plugin... das macht weitaus mehr als ein etwas schlankeres Forum darzustellen


----------



## Caoz (18. April 2011)

Entschuldigt bitte das alte Threads ausgraben 
Tapatalk wäre wirklich wünschenswert für ein professionelles Forum wie buffed.de und ist natürlich nicht mit einer lo-fi Variante eines Forums zu vergleichen.
Ich browse viel, gerne und schon extrem lange auf eurer Seite und nutze in letzter Zeit sehr viel mein Android Smartphone mit Tapatalk. Ich kenn mich leider nicht mit der Strukturierung des Forums aus, aber im Normalfall ist es nicht sonderlich kompliziert ein Plugin unterzubringen.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der auch gerne ein Tapatalk Plugin im Forum sehen würde.

Lg Simon


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Tapatalk wäre edel, das kann man sagen, hoffe es kommt irgendwan für buffed


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2011)

Dann sucht über Tapatalk mal nach buffed


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Sobald mein Desire geladen hat werde ich gleich mal checken, ist das Tapatalk Plugin jetzt schon lang auf buffed, hab ich es nur übersehen?



€dit: Ahhh super echt edel das ganze


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Sobald mein Desire geladen hat werde ich gleich mal checken, ist das Tapatalk Plugin jetzt schon lang auf buffed, hab ich es nur übersehen?



Ja - mind. 2 Stunden... *g*


----------



## floppydrive (11. Mai 2011)

Hach wenn alle Admins in den Foren mal so schnell wären  Perfekt dieser ZAM haltet euch den bloß warm Buffed!


----------



## Stanglnator (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, ZAM rockt


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Mai 2011)

ZAM ICH WILL HAB EIN KIND VON DIR!


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2011)

Ich wünscht ZAM wäre mein kind xD

Aber mal im ernst, tapatalk is echt edel


----------



## Zwizazadera (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Mädels

ich hab das Problem das ich mich per Tapatalk nicht ins Forum einloggen kann *grml*

ich hab die 1.8.5 Version hat da jemand einen Tip ???


Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

